# FreeBSD access point password length for Android



## smlf (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi!

I managed to set up my FreeBSD server as a router and wireless access point in my home network.
My Ubuntu Laptop connects fine but my Android phone is not able to connect via wpa2-psk when the passphrase is longer than 15 characters. However the access point before did use a much longer passphrase without any issues.
Is there any setting I'm missing? As long as the authentication succeeds dhcp is working fine as well.

Here is my hostapd.conf:

```
interface=wlan0
ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
ssid=.
wpa_psk=xxxx
wpa=2
wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
wpa_pairwise=CCMP
wpa_gmk_rekey=600
```


----------

